
Boom Town: Tech Jobs Have Tripled In San Francisco Since The Start Of 2012 - jmorin007
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/27/san-francisco-tech-job-data/
======
nandemo
> Tech jobs in San Francisco have nearly tripled since the start of 2012 —
> from 13,000 to 44,000

This doesn't sound right.

~~~
lanstein
What, 44,000 is near 39,000 ;)

------
suyash
Tech Jobs are tripling now the Compensation needs to triple too!

